# It's Official...I'M Oooot



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, that's it chaps. 

Having not been able to carry out a paid detail for over a year, my paid detailing days are officially over for ever.

The hospital have told me there is no further improvement expected to my eyesight, and given that the real big problem is focusiing on anything under 4' away that kind of does for me as far as detailing.

**** happens as they say.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

********, what bad news 

Cant you manage someone to keep it going?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Im sorry to hear that...


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

was this from when you got attacked?

if so thats really bad dude, but it seems longer than a year ago..


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

matt1263 said:


> ********, what bad news
> 
> Cant you manage someone to keep it going?


How would I check what they have done.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

The Detail Doctor said:


> How would I check what they have done.


Yeah I know, just trying to think of summit


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

could always have a name change to "The Valeting Doctor"


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

thats crap mate

you had any compensation at all?


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

David said:


> thats crap mate
> 
> you had any compensation at all?


Had a stage payment of £5k, second payment to be made yet.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

not a lot when you think of whats been taken away


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about that. Have you other ideas, job-wise?


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Gutted for you mate. 

I was thinking today god forbid if I coudlnt run my business anymore what would I do now im used to making some decent money and enjoying it more then anything else!


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear your bad news 

Had you been detailing since the attack? Best wishes for the future.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

deanchilds said:


> Gutted for you mate.
> 
> I was thinking today god forbid if I coudlnt run my business anymore what would I do now im used to making some decent money and enjoying it more then anything else!


start up another business that you can run

:thumb:


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

Such a shame to hear this, 

On a nother note, if you fancy passing some of you knowledge on you could train me up and I will give you 10% of everything I earn. :thumb:

(I have just been watching dragons den lol)


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Thats true David, but I enjoy what I do sadly! I love meeting the people I meet day in day out and turning cars from dull metal to shiny blingsters! 

Dont know if I could ever do anything else unless I had too........


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Sorry to hear this, still remember the thread after you got attacked. The guys who did it must be a set of scummy b*st*rds


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear this


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

sorry to hear mate !!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Sorry to be reading this although from previous threads and posts it would seem it's not altogether unexpected, I hope you continue to be active on the forum in the future and wish you the best of luck with what ever your future holds. 

On a personal note I'd like to thank you as when I joined the forum you were one of the first people to help and give me practical and easy to understand advice which undoubtedly contributed to me staying and becoming ever more interested in keeping the car looking its best. :thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Feel for ya man  The assholes that did this will get theirs one day. Chin up bud every cloud and all that :thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

So sorry to here this mate, hope you don't mind me tellin you my little story.

I had a serious road accident about 6 years ago that put out of my job ;(

So with my ass against the wall and touching 40 with a mortgage and kids, I did a few nightclasses, then college, then a few more and even Uni (omg if you knew me thats unthinkable lol) and eventually after 2 years worked myself into the best job/career I could have never imagined. 

Fingers crossed for you 

all the best

steve


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

That's a properly sh!t hand you've been dealt there mate, I had a motorbike accident 10yrs ago which ended my (then) career and left me in a right state so I feel for you buddy. To have that situation put on you by some brain dead scum is just disgraceful.

It's always easy to say "you will be alright, you'll find another job" when you are on the outside looking in, but it can be done, it just takes time.

FWIW, I am earning more than I ever could have in my previous job, but it is 10yrs since. Though i'm sure this is of little consolation to you, stay positive; out of adversity comes opportunity.

Good luck for the future. :thumb:


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

I'll be fine, in the weeks prior to the attack I'd decided to go full time detailing & give up the day job. The letter of resignation was written, all ready to go, just not given to my boss.

So you could say I had a lucky escape in some ways, I still have a decent job, in fact I was recently made Senior Design Engineer so I actually have a very decent job, so as I said, I'll be fine.

It's not my first choice of employment, but it's a job, and things could have been much, much worse.

Thankfully I seam to have suffered no mental health issues (apparently quite common in serious assualts for the victim to become depressed, agorophobic, or develop violent tedancies), in fact the wife says it's made more a more laid back & understanding person.

I do still get tired quite easily, typing is a bugger as I cannot look down at the keyboard due to the muscles controlling the eye being shot to peices, and weirdly my spelkling is now awfull.

I just find other things to fill my time with. Coarse & Fly fishing, lots of cycling & a trip to the Nurburgring next weekend.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Bad times.
This was a thing I was going to bring up in one of the many "how to start up" threads.
Ever wonder what you would do if you fell ill or had an injury which stopped you doing this?
What you going to do when you get too old for the job?
I love the job as much as im sure you do but its not the best career move and canm leave you in the doo doo if you have no other experience work wise.

All the best in whatever you do.:thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry to hear your news


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Can only repeat what so many other thoughtful people have said, "sorry to hear that you have to quit the detailing due to those mindless thugs" (to put it polite).

I'm glad you didn't throw the towel in on your previous job though - at least you'll still have an income :thumb:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

deanchilds said:


> Thats true David, but I enjoy what I do sadly! I love meeting the people I meet day in day out and turning cars from dull metal to shiny blingsters!
> 
> Dont know if I could ever do anything else unless I had too........


shame mate, but i have money in a couple of things - so if something like this happens, i can hopefully fall back on plan B.

In reality, its never black and white though :lol:


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

The Detail Doctor said:


> I'll be fine, in the weeks prior to the attack I'd decided to go full time detailing & give up the day job. The letter of resignation was written, all ready to go, just not given to my boss.
> 
> So you could say I had a lucky escape in some ways, I still have a decent job, in fact I was recently made Senior Design Engineer so I actually have a very decent job, so as I said, I'll be fine.
> 
> ...


Very sorry to hear that, all the best.

On a side note have you tried an on-screen keyboard?


----------



## Shared (Mar 9, 2009)

I would echo what everyone else has said, not a nice experience to go through i imagine, my suggestion for the typing, and possibly spelling, would be to investigate a decent speech to type application, haven't tried them myself but i think they've progressed in the last few years, it might take some of the strain away from typing.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

:thumb:Got some good news about 10mins ago.

Aparrently the "suspects" for the assault, on whom the Police couldn't pin anything as each had the other for an aliby, went down today for a string of similar attacks recently.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear that the eyesight hasn't improved but pleased to hear you have still got your old job. I hope the scum gets some just reward in prison or at the very least will start to think about his life and impact on others.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Sorry to hear that the eyesight hasn't improved but pleased to hear you have still got your old job. I hope the scum gets some just reward in prison or at the very least will start to think about *his *life and impact on others.


his? - THEIR

There were 7 of them!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Such a shame mate.

What about your driving? Are you still okay to be on the road?


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Jees. Sorry to hear about this. I hope that whatever you do you enjoy doing it and continue on to find something to replace the detailing.

As far as catching the ass holes that did it...they are getting more spent on them being in prison that what you have been payed out!! Just shocking..

Good luck for the future fella.


----------



## Andrew M (Nov 17, 2006)

Really sorry to hear this, and like others I remember the time of the incident.

I am sure you've already gone down every avenue with any possible eyesight correction, but just in case..... I was slowly loosing my sight (unbelieveably scary) from a few years ago, then I just had to bite the bullit and went to a consultant at Moorfields in London, I had gone technically blind in one eye and the other was following it, I ended up having two ops on each eye with a brilliant surgeon who removed my natural lenses and implanted artificial ones, the relevant bit is that pre-op he said he could set me up with specific lenses either for close vision and I'd need glasses for driving etc or set me for distance and I would need reading specs for close work ie under 4ft. Don't know if that is of any interest but if so let me know and I'll pm you his details.

Best of luck though.

Andy


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Andrew M said:


> Really sorry to hear this, and like others I remember the time of the incident.
> 
> I am sure you've already gone down every avenue with any possible eyesight correction, but just in case..... I was slowly loosing my sight (unbelieveably scary) from a few years ago, then I just had to bite the bullit and went to a consultant at Moorfields in London, I had gone technically blind in one eye and the other was following it, I ended up having two ops on each eye with a brilliant surgeon who removed my natural lenses and implanted artificial ones, the relevant bit is that pre-op he said he could set me up with specific lenses either for close vision and I'd need glasses for driving etc or set me for distance and I would need reading specs for close work ie under 4ft. Don't know if that is of any interest but if so let me know and I'll pm you his details.
> 
> ...


Thanks, but my prob is the muscle around the eye as opposed to the eye itself. Basically it's pretty much fixed in the straight ahead position.

I've had more CT/MRI & X-rays than I care to count, I'm sure I must glow in the dark by now.:doubleshoIn fact I'm off for a brain scan tomorrow to see af there's anything going on in there (good luck finding it I say)

But as I have said before, **** happens, you just have to learn how to deal with it. I've change my hobbies, now do a fair bit of fishing, cycling & am learning to play the Ukulele!!!

The biggest ****ter is I find it difficut to kart race now, I find I'm about 1s of the pace, as opposed to winning most of the time, so I've given that up as I'm a very poor loser.:lol:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Good luck with the fishing mate, there are plenty of nice places to fish not that far from the Bristol area and although it may not test your sight too much it will more than test your patience :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Well,

Detailing is hard, back-breaking and eye-straining anyway. 

Do something wholly nicer for you and i hope you are successful.

Keep on the site though. that experience is still useful. And we like having you around.


----------

